# Grinder cleaning



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Having had my K3 for a month now it struck me I should consider cleaning the burrs etc. at some point. I know about Grindz etc. I just wondered how often I should run this through and how frequently if at all I should dismantle and clean with a brush?

How long do you think the burrs will last before they need replacing? I grind about 45g a day.

On the subject of cleaning my missus polished my Silvia last night with baby oil (don't laugh) it's come up like new again and she reckons the oil on stainless steel will protect it from water stains etc. (just a little tip)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I run about 100g per day through my Mini-e, and once a fortnight run a capful of Grindz through it. I've had it about three months and other than having a look inside shortly after I bought it, haven't stripped it down to do any further cleaning yet, though may do so soon.

I'm also fairly meticulous about cleaning the hopper - as I've seen some pretty grotty looking ones from uncleaned oils being left on them for ages.

I reckon the life of burrs in a home environment - barring an accidental stoning - will be in lots of years!

Best thing that I've come across for stainless steel is Tableau - a mousse in an aerosol can that BellaBarista sells. It also puts a silicone coating over the stainless and the shine lasts for ages, only needing a quick rub with an e-cloth every couple of days between cleanings. Has to be hidden from SWMBO as she uses it for anything she owns in stainless. The dog's bowl (outside only - no silicone on the food-contact surfaces) is now so shiney that she has to wear sunglasses when eating from it!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahaha! I'll have to get some of that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As mentioned - years not months

Once a month a full strip down and clean wouldn't go amiss

Most good cafes do that daily


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> As mentioned - years not months
> 
> Once a month a full strip down and clean wouldn't go amiss
> 
> Most good cafes do that daily


I'll link it in with my monthly bath then


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been very busy lately and still haven't cleaned my grinder at all. I was going to buy some grindz but I was shocked at the price and I've had a incredibly expensive month already.... So, I've started looking at alternate methods of cleaning. I own a fairly high power air compressor so I was thinking I might take the grinder outside and blast the loose grinds away. For the stuck on oily stuff clinging to the burrs I've seen some people run uncooked white rice through their grinder to remove it. Any thoughts on my plan or should I bite the bullet? I will dismantle it at some point and clean it with a brush but I always have more pressing matters it seems. Your thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I may be over-cautious, but I'd be wary of using compressed air that may blow fine particles deep into the machine. I'd also rate using rice as a risky false economy. I know that a whole container of Grindz seems expensive, but the cost per clean is minimal as a container lasts for ages - you only use a capful.

I run a capful through my Mazzer once a week and now strip off the upper burrs once a month and clean both sets of burrs with a toothbrush kept for the job. Removal of the upper burr carrier is little more effort than unscrewing the cap off a jar, and a very light coat of light food-safe grease (Dow Corling) on the threads has made the job even easier. I'd presume removing the upper burrs of your Compak will be just as easy.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll just have a go at a manual clean for now and get the grindz next month. It probably is easy to remove the upper burrs although it looks like an Allen key is required.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive been giving some thought to cleaning my MC2. I am making about 10-12 doubles a week, so lets say 180-250g per week running through it. How often would you suggest using Grind-tabs, and, a full strip down and clean?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Certainly more than I have been. Depending on how hard it is to do I would go with Glenn's advice and try a monthly clean.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

ont use un cooked rice, the US sites talk about it but its a 2 minute rice not a 12 minute we have. They say the rice is harder than beans so will damage the burrs. Get the right stuff you get 10 packs from happy donkey pretty cheap.


----------

